# Stream continues to lose activation



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Heading out on a trip today and every time I try to download shows to my ipad I am getting issues. One or two download, then they fail. When I try to re-setup the stream it fails on the activation portion.

Unplug it, let it recycle, and I can access it again. 2 shows in, the same thing happens. 

Need to load up for a Europe trip this weekend, need a good answer on this.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Is it a new Stream? Check for an update on the Stream. 

When I first got my Stream, I had the same issue. I know that it was an issue for others here as well. There was an update available at the time that seemed to have corrected the issue for me.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

No, I bought it the first week it was out. I wonder if a new update was just pushed out that is breaking it. Unfortunately I am in a hotel right now, so there is no way for me to check out the release date on the sw.


----------

